# Trailer interriors..



## ecooke21

Lets see some of your interiors of your trailers..I am looking for some ideas for racks, bins, stc... I just bought a new 6x10..any one have any ideas?


----------



## Eric K

Heres a pic from a trailer I built. 8x20


----------



## jmic

Nice Job!:clap:


----------



## benchmark2323

i dont have any pics, but i have a hallmark 6wx7hx12deep. i made all my shelves out of punched angle and bolted it all together like an erector set. this way i can move shelves for different toolsor whatever. i also keep all my nails and screws in buckets stored on the shelves. whats nice about the punched angle is that you can secure stuff with bungee straps.both sides of my trailer have 22" shelves with the angle running vertical up front to hod brooms, shovels, etc. secured with straps. cheap cost but looks clean.


----------



## Mike Finley

Lord have mercy KBK! You should be doing that for a living!


----------



## PipeGuy

Mike Finley said:


> Lord have mercy KBK! You should be doing that for a living!


No sh*t KBK! That's some nice work:thumbsup: I wouldn't want to get it dirty


----------



## Eric K

Mike Finley said:


> Lord have mercy KBK! You should be doing that for a living!


I used to only build trailers interiors. Heres a couple of the movie set trailers I did......


----------



## Mike Finley

Well, that explains it then ya cheater!


----------



## Mike Finley

Here's a question for you trailer guys. I'm seeing the writing on the walls and a job trailer looks likely to be in my future sooner or later. 

Do you guys just use them for hauling the tools or is making and more importantly leaving extra open space in them for hauling materials like 4x8 sheet goods part of the thought process?

It's also a scary thought to create for a thief one nice little convenient package to drive off with!


----------



## PipeGuy

Mike Finley said:


> ...Do you guys just use them for hauling the tools or is making and more importantly leaving extra open space in them for hauling materials like 4x8 sheet goods part of the thought process?
> It's also a scary thought to create for a thief one nice little convenient package to drive off with!


We have a work bench across the front (short side) with open storage beneath and al the various mandatory jobsite postings on the wall above. We also kept open space in the rear, at the drop door, for storing/hauling big stuff like plywood, lumber, etc. Plenty of sturdy shelving against the sides holds various equipment, tools and materials.
As far as the thievery issue goes, I assembled a 'bank' of (4) 6V golf-cart to produce 12VDC, bought a solar trickle charger, a 12VDC-110VAC inverter and installed an alarm system that's monitored by cellular up-link. Next year I might install a GPS transponder device that reports location.


----------



## IHI

While the suspension in my cubie would love it if I evened out the weight throughout the entire box, I cannot afford that option since I haul material too. So as it sits the area above the cab holds the table/miter saw insulation and tarps/carpet protector stuff. Left side is my shelving for the rest of the tools. shovels/rakes/magnet/shop vac/zip walls/6' ladder/bucket mud bucket adhesive in front of shelf-then shelf with all the tools/fastners. and behind the shelf near roll up door is the air hoses/levels/brooms/trash can/steel stakes.

Severly gimp leans to pass side, but I can load plywood on the floor if I wanted to, but I typically lean it up on the driver side along with any doors/windows/etc...trying to make it as useful as possbile even though shelves are crude 2x4 with plywood. Will be installing individual self adjusting air bags out back this spring once it warms up to help with offset loading.


----------



## Eric K

PipeGuy,

Thats a good idea. I'm buying a 7x14 within the next 3-4 weeks to make into a job trailer. I think I might borrow that idea(alarm system)! :jester:


----------



## MinConst

I posted this yesterday but it seems to be gone. Don't know why.
KBKs is awesome. Mine doesn't compare but works for me. It is a 6X12
I place 4x8 stock upright on the left and clamp it to the shelving. Works out good.

http://minichillosconstruction.com/trailer/trailer.htm


----------



## sage

KBK, awesome work. I have a 6x12 and it is simple setup like MINCON's.

I can see tailgateing in that trailer, it's too pretty to work out of, I would'nt want to get it dirty. Couple of couches, TV, Fridge, and off to Heinze.


----------



## Eric K

sage said:


> KBK, awesome work. I have a 6x12 and it is simple setup like MINCON's.
> 
> I can see tailgateing in that trailer, it's too pretty to work out of, I would'nt want to get it dirty. Couple of couches, TV, Fridge, and off to Heinze.


There is a tv, bed, couch, frig and stereo. It was actually built as a dirt bike race day trailer. I sold it last year tho. Money was tight I was tryin to make it in the business:sad: damn i miss that thing.


----------



## bob the builder

Mike Finley said:


> Here's a question for you trailer guys. I'm seeing the writing on the walls and a job trailer looks likely to be in my future sooner or later.
> 
> Do you guys just use them for hauling the tools or is making and more importantly leaving extra open space in them for hauling materials like 4x8 sheet goods part of the thought process?
> 
> It's also a scary thought to create for a thief one nice little convenient package to drive off with!


All floor space in trailor is on wheels and unloads in a minute, but I like getting materials delivered....

Bob


----------



## Mike Finley

PipeGuy said:


> As far as the thievery issue goes, I assembled a 'bank' of (4) 6V golf-cart to produce 12VDC, bought a solar trickle charger, a 12VDC-110VAC inverter and installed an alarm system that's monitored by cellular up-link. Next year I might install a GPS transponder device that reports location.


Nice, you blew my thoughts away. I had thought of a marine 12v battery and the solar trickle charger for an alarm, but never even thought about the celuar up link or a GPS. 

Is the up link and the GPS something you are going to do yourself?


----------



## RobertCDF

WHEN I get a trailer I will be using a tounge lock, 2 NICE wheel locks 1 on each side, alarm system and maybe a GPS tracker. I am also going to put job boxes inside the trailer bolted down to hold the majority of the tools. I am going to enclose the trailer myself. I have a deck tearoff coming up that I will jack all the redwood and use it for framing the walls. Then I will sheet with OSB and then a metal roof product on top and sides. I will have the door built by a buddy of mine he enclosed 2 of his trailers and his doors are awesome. People have tried breaking into his trailers many times and have failed every time. The only time he had a problem is when he had a uhaul truck and someone hot wired a back hoe and tore the roof and side off the truck.


----------



## Drywall1

Don't forget to get a high quality lock for that door. Theives can cut right through the "gym locker" style. Found this out the hard way>

Nate


----------



## Mike Finley

By the way, my thoughts were to leave this thing on the street in front of the house we are working on at night. Crazy?


----------



## RobertCDF

Secure it well.... insure it and its contents and go ahead and leave IF you feel comfortable about the area. Dont leave it in a bad area or a good area on a somewhat busy street. Maybe dont leave it EVERY night not the weekends and just take it home at random times to throw off anyone that might be watching.


----------



## RobertCDF

Drywall1 said:


> Don't forget to get a high quality lock for that door. Theives can cut right through the "gym locker" style. Found this out the hard way>
> 
> Nate


My buddys door is a solid core door with a 1/4" steel plating with 3 deadbolts with rings welded around the dead bolts he also made the frame that it locks into as well. You would be better off cutting a hole in the side of the trailer than get through the door. For his stock trailer he build a bar that locks in with 2 "no" shackle locks. I will try and take a pic of it sometime and post it. It would be a good thing for anyone to use on a stock enclosed trailer.


----------



## Greg Di

I bought a single axle 5x8 trailer for storage and hauling in October. It has left my driveway exactly *twice* because I am absolutely terrible at backing the thing up. I know I need to practice, but I am a huge p y.

The two times I did bring it onsite, I felt like a king. I have a very well stocked truck, but it's comforting to know that you are towing EVERY conceivable tool you could every need.

That being said, I would not leave a trailer on-site, even if it's unlettered. They are so easy to get into (cordless sawzall with bi-metal blade) or so easy to drag away, that it would be shame to lose so much in one shot.


----------



## Mike Finley

So it would probably be illegal if I ran jumper cables up to the power line in front of the house and electrified the door handles of the trailer at night?


----------



## RobertCDF

Mike Finley said:


> So it would probably be illegal if I ran jumper cables up to the power line in front of the house and electrified the door handles of the trailer at night?


No I am sure you would get in trouble for that.... Now if you could wire a tazer that would be differant does not kill... just nocks the piss out of them. Just put a sign on the door "WARNING HIGH VOLTAGE" 



Greg Di said:


> That being said, I would not leave a trailer on-site, even if it's unlettered. They are so easy to get into (cordless sawzall with bi-metal blade) or so easy to drag away, that it would be shame to lose so much in one shot.


If you secure it right you should have no problem leaving overnight as long as you are smart about it. Leave it in heavy residential areas, cutting a hole in a trailer with a sawzall is not a quiet job. Keep all your tools you can fit inside a locked jobbox (greenlee, ridgid, knaack) bolted to the floor. Wheel boots keep it from moving, tounge lock keep people from trying to tow it. Dont use regular padlocks on the door easy to cut off. An alarm system wired to car battery in trailer with a solar trickle charger. The GPS suggestion is excellent especially if you can monitor it from your computer at home. Check it before you go to bed, when you get up to pee, when you get up in the morning. If it moved grab your 45 and your 12 ga shotgun and drive to the place your trailer is at now. INSURANCE!!!! cover your tools guys these pay your bills it is worth it. Get replacement cost insurance make sure you include tax and time spent replacing your tools.

When I get my trailer I will leave it on most jobsites without a problem. NOT on new construction projects.


----------



## Justtrimmin

I know I'm late on this thread, but we have been runnin w/trailers for years. And yes they are a magnet for thieves, we were hit a few yrs ago ($8,000). They cut the locks / cleaned us out. Since then we went with the locks that are shackleless and went w/ a ramp door. When leaving the trailer we back up to the garage door and bolt the trailer (side) door from the inside. They have to break in to the house to open the garage door and then pop 2 padlocks to get our stuff. We have also heard of thieves cutting the coupler off w/ a portable plasma cutter and mig welding a new coupler or pintle ring and away they go w/ the whole wagon. I only have one photo of our set up right now. But we can load a in 36 minutes as opposed to spending over a hour packing two pick ups.


----------



## Spectatorz

I see that theft is a Major concern for all of us that have trailers. 
It is a sad fact that there will always be somebody looking to take away what another person has worked hard to get.  

Knowing this and doing a little research, I find that "Lojack" will (for a Fee of course) install a tracker on trailers and construction equipment !!!


There are other methods to deter individuals from trying to drag away our trailers and tools as mentioned earlier in this thread. 
Insurance is a Good Idea Too !!  

As for myself and my new trailer (pics in equipment thread) I find this to be a worthwhile purchase: www.trailerlock.com

Whatever it takes so we can rest easy.


----------



## Gordo

RobertCDF said:


> Secure it well.... insure it and its contents and go ahead and leave IF you feel comfortable about the area. Dont leave it in a bad area or a good area on a somewhat busy street. Maybe dont leave it EVERY night not the weekends and just take it home at random times to throw off anyone that might be watching.


Good word.


----------

